# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  ●امسال چهارمین کنکورمه.انگیزه ندارم و نمیتونم درس بخونم.وابستگی شدید به اینترنت دارم●

## fan

Deleted

----------


## Coyote

سلام. شما جهشی خوندین؟

----------


## ammir

سلام 
اینکه 12 قسمت دیدید و دیگه نبینید سخت تر از اینه که برای بار 5 ام پشت کنکوری شید ؟ 
البته اگر فقط همین یک سریال باشه در روز بیشتر از 1 ساعت وقت نمیگیره 
البته بشرطی که فقط روزی یک قسمت از سریال باشه 
نه اینکه چندتا سریال رو همزمان پیگیری کنید 
حالا دیگه تصمیم با شماست 
کنکور یا سریال ؟

----------


## Dayi javad

*اینجا خدا و پیغمبر پیدا نمیشه ک معجزه کنن شما از نت و سریال کره ای بدت بیاد و درس بخونی !

بار چهارم کنکور دادنم خودش ی جون فراتر از آدم و ی حوصله و صبوری بیشتر از صبر ایوب میخواد*

----------


## jungmin

به نظر من با ایت روحیه همین امسال انتخاب کن یه چیزی برو

----------


## Behnam10

> به نظر من با ایت روحیه همین امسال انتخاب کن یه چیزی برو


انتخاب رشته كه تموم شد و دانشگاه ها هم شروع !
چي رو انتخاب كنه بره ؟؟؟

----------


## Fawzi

سلام گفتید 19سالمه تعجب کردم  :Yahoo (94):  حتمن جهشی خوندی .. در خلالشم حتما باهوشی که زود مدرستو تموم کردی وامسال چهارمین کنکورت بوده ...پس قدرخودتو بدون در درجه اول حیفت نیست  :Yahoo (94): 

ولی ببین این عادت خیلی بدیه معتاد شدی ! اسم این اعتیاد موبوفیاس اگه اشتب نکنم ...اما هر اعتیادی و هربیماری قابل کنترل ودرمانه !چجوووووووری؟؟؟

خب ببین درسته ترک هر عادتی موجب مرضه اما باید یواش یواش گذاشتش کنار..
از همین امروز 1ساعت ،1ساعت از نت و دیدن فیلم کم کن ! اینطور که معلومه تمام روز درگیری ، اولا به شخصه ،یدونه شعار مرگی بدم حالم خوب شه ..مــــــــــــــرگ بـــــــــــــــــر نت ! :Yahoo (114):  :Y (673): 

پس خواهشا همون 1ساعتی که گفتم از اعتیادت کم کن تا به صفر برسی ! میدونم صفر مطلقش سخته اما میتونی 1یا 1/5 ساعت فقط همون فیلم رو ببینی به عنوان ی استراحت کوچولو ! ولی اومدن به نت و شبکه های اجتماعی و چیزای مضخرف و وقت بر رو به صفر و منفی برسون ! 


مطمین باش بخوای میتونی ترک کنی ! پس خواهشا بخـــــــــــواه !!! :Y (673): 

ولی بهت قول میدم اگه گوش نکنی و دست از این عادتات برنداری دیگه کنکور موفق نمیشی ! کنکور هم موفق نشی اعتماد بنفست سلب میشه .. پس فردا که به خودت بیای خیلی پشیمون میشی !

به خودت بگو دیگه بسه این همه وقت تلفی ! همین 1سال میشینم میخونم تا ی رشته خوب قبول شم بعد ازون هر کاری دلم خواست میکنم !تو بخواه ارادتم پیداش میشه ...(تلقین روش خیلی خوبیه ! )

ی ضرب المثل معروفم هست :میگه : یه سال بخور نون وتره ، ی عمــر بخور نون و کره ! خودت زحمت ربط دادنشو بکش :Yahoo (4): 

برات ارزوی موفقیت میکنم شدیدااا ..**_**

----------


## hamed70t

> انتخاب رشته كه تموم شد و دانشگاه ها هم شروع !
> چي رو انتخاب كنه بره ؟؟؟


از این بدون کنکور معدلی ها  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## fan

> سلام. شما جهشی خوندین؟


بله دوست عزیز،یکسال جهش دادم.اولین کنکورم ۹۳ بود.

----------


## fan

Deleted

----------


## fan

Deleted

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fan


برادر!من از کسانی که تجربه دارن و یا مطالب مشاوره ای راجع به این مشکل من در اختیار دارن و در کل کسانی که حتی ذره ای میتونن منو راهنمایی کنن که برای غلبه بر مشکل چندین ساله ام راهی پیدا کنم سوال کردم!بله من خیلی صبورم..یکی از اقوام من امسال اولین کنکورش بود و رد شد و رفت خارج از کشور..!من نخوندم و رد شدم.یکبار سوم راهنمایی روزی ۱۰ ساعت درس خوندم و ریاضی ام رو که در آزمونهای مبتکران ۸ درصد بود(به علت تنبلی و درس نخوندن)در آزمون ورودی دبیرستان نمونه دولتی ۹۷ درصد زدم!این رو میگم که بدونید من در کل این چهار سال خیلی اشتباهات کردم و اصلا درس نخوندن خدا شاهده تمام کتابهام صاف و دست نخورده است،پیش دانشگاهی مدرسه نرفتم و خودم خوندم و امتحان دادم،تو شهرستانی محروم تحصیل کردم که دبیرانش تو مدرسه درس نمیدادن و میگفتن باید کلاس عمومی آموزشگاه خصوصی بیاین،وقتی هم کلاس عمومی آموزشگاه خصوصی میرفتم، اصلا به من رسیدگی نمیکردن و بدترین تدریس رو به من داشتن،فقط چون والدینم پزشک هستن...اینها رو میگم که بدونید،من به خاطر اینترنت و سریال و...رویا پرداز شدم و تمرکزم بهم خورده و تمام این چندسال به همین خاطر رد شدم...هیچ وقت کلاس خصوصی نرفتم و حتی دیدم دبیران به من رسیدگی نمیکنن تو آموزشگاه،فقط دو جلسه رفتم ...همه کلاسها رو همه همکلاسیهام رفتن و من نه...من اشتباه کردم ولی الان گرفتار این عادات بد و بی انگیزگی و بی تمرکزی شدم...اگه تا الان درد و رنج حرف مردم و نیش و کنایه هاشون رو و سختگیریهای والدینم و درد تنهایی و خونه نشینی رو تحمل کردم،فقط به خاطر عشقم به پزشکی بوده و رسیدن به جایی که لیاقتش رو دارم...من فقط از عزیزانی که تجربه دارن راهنمایی میخوام،همین.


خب منم ب عنوان کسی که سال 95 چهارمین بار کنکور داد این حرفارو زدم!
منم از این تاپیکایی ک شما زدی خیلی زدم ! نوشته های اول من ک عضو اینجا شدمو ببین !*

----------


## Dayi javad

*من اگ مامان بابام پزشک بودن یا الان تو بهترین دانشگاه درس میخوندم ! یا داشتم عشق و حال میکردم ! 
و تو این انجمن و این نوع زندگی دست و پا نمیزدم*

----------


## fan

Deleted

----------


## Dayi javad

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط fan


اتفاقاً!وقتی فرزند پزشکان بسیار حاذق و مشهوری هستی،باید خیلی مراقب رفتارت باشی.در ضمن،زندگی بدی ندارم!همه چون سطح اجتماعی بالایی داریم خوششون نمیاد بهمون نزدیک بشن!فکر میکنن ماهم مثل باقی قشر مرفه بی نزاکت و مغروریم!اونم همه نه!فقرا و بچه ها.منظورم هم سن و سالای خودمه.پدر و مادرم خیلی روابط اجتماعی خوبی دارن.ولی تو سن من چون همه به فکر برتر بودنن دور و بر من کسی از هم سن هام نیست! و علت خونه نشینیم هم رد شدنم تو کنکورمه!من برای اثبات لیاقتم و اینکه اگر در گذشته رد شدم فقط به خاطر درس نخوندن بوده میخوام ایران قبول بشم.و به پزشکی برسم.این انجمن و زندگی من بسیار عالیه!چقدر همه چی رو تیره و تار میبینی!


از بحث دور شدیم ! ب هر حال واس من بچه دکتر و بچه ی آدم کارگر فرقی ندارن !
ولی با هر کسی متناسب با شخصیتش برخورد میکنم !

البته خب تا حالا با بچه ی ی دکترم حرف نزدم 


خلاصه ی کلام ! 

اینجا نه کسی میتونه بگه چ جور فیلم کره ای نبین ! نه میتونه بگه چ جور نتو بزار کنار !

3 راه داری!
کلا نت و  فیلمو  بزاری کنار 

یا نت یا فیلم ( یکیشو بزاری کنار )

 یا ه م بشینی هم نت بیای هم فیلم ببینی و ب مامان بابای دکترت پز بدی!


البته چون فرزندی پزشکی ی راه چهرامم میزارم برات !

بین فیلم و نت یکیو انتخاب کن و براش وقت تعیین کن ! و درسم قشنگ بخون!*

----------


## fan

> ... گذاشتم تا هر کسی بهترین تعبیر خودش رو ازش داشته باشه


اگر منظورتون اینه که من مخاطبتونم و هرکی راجب من جای خالی چیزی بذاره،که باید بگم واقعا کارتون زشته.شما اسم اون دختره رو سوال کردین و منم گفتم.جای تشکرتونه.

----------


## The JoKer

> اگر منظورتون اینه که من مخاطبتونم و هرکی راجب من جای خالی چیزی بذاره،که باید بگم واقعا کارتون زشته.شما اسم اون دختره رو سوال کردین و منم گفتم.جای تشکرتونه.


اصلا هم  :Yahoo (114):  واقعا این چه نوع استدلالی بود  :Yahoo (113): 

اگه همچین برداشتی کردین ببخشید  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## fan

> بعضی چیزا قابل توصیف نیست


لطف کنید ادب رو رعایت کنید،جای خالی که گذاشتین،واقعا هر معنایی میتونه بده واقعا کار زشتیه،من آخرین بارمه به انجمن سر میزنم،نمیخوام با تصور بدی راجع به انجمن برم.من دیگه نمیام انجمن و متاسفانه نظرات شما بی پاسخ میمونه.دوستان عزیزم،خوشحال شدم از تبادل نظر با شما. :Yahoo (8):

----------


## The JoKer

> لطف کنید ادب رو رعایت کنید،جای خالی که گذاشتین،واقعا هر معنایی میتونه بده واقعا کار زشتیه،من آخرین بارمه به انجمن سر میزنم،نمیخوام با تصور بدی راجع به انجمن برم.من دیگه نمیام انجمن و متاسفانه نظرات شما بی پاسخ میمونه.دوستان عزیزم،خوشحال شدم از تبادل نظر با شما.


 جای خالی هر معناییی نمیتونه بده . چون معناش رو خوده شخص معین میکنه . که برای هر کسی متفاوت معنا میشه پس بی ادبی یا با ادب بودن رو من تعیین نمیکنم خوده مخاطب تعیین میکنه

----------

